# Behringer EP4000 $275.00



## gw742296 (Feb 4, 2012)

Behringer EP4000 is in stock at Walmart.com  NO JOKE

$275.00 + local Tax

Free local instore pickup

Shipping $4.97

3yr warranty $ 28.00


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

At Walmart, seriously? Wow!


----------



## Pyronious (Dec 29, 2012)

Also at Amazon for $275 with free 2-day shipping (Prime members).


----------

